# استفسار عن تخصص ادارة مطارات....



## abo-hassan (2 مايو 2007)

أعزائي المهندسين والمشاركين

أريد منكم أن تدلوني على جامعات كندية تدرس ادارة المطارات
وهل هناك تخصص يسمى بادارة اعمال الطيران؟؟
أرجوا منكم المساعدة وشكرا.............


----------

